# Woodbury wildlife area ?



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone hunt Woodbury this season and willing to give an update regarding wildlife populations? Curious as I may want to give it a try for muzzy season and or turkey next spring. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Hunted in years past.
Next to private lands maybe something will cross over.
Gun season it gets push numerous times.


----------

